# no address record



## Aminavy (Oct 18, 2022)

a few weeks ago when I using from pkg and fetch this error:
`no address record`
the ping is works but pkg not work to bootstrap I am not change in configuration since then


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2022)

You have a DNS issue. No address record means it wasn't able to resolve `pkg.freebsd.org` through DNS.


----------



## Aminavy (Oct 18, 2022)

Also fetch not work.
How solve this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2022)

See post #2.


----------



## im (Oct 18, 2022)

SirDice, there is a some strange issue with resolving pkg.freebsd.org.
I had troubles with resolving in some different places, but I had no time to dig.

I have a recent example.
192.168.253.1 and 192.168.253.2 - are TPLink routers like Archer C6-C7.
8.8.8.8 - googledns

So pkg.freebsd.org can't be resolved via router's DNS.


```
im@gw:~ % nslookup pkg.freebsd.org
Server:         8.8.8.8
Address:        8.8.8.8#53

Non-authoritative answer:
pkg.freebsd.org canonical name = pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org.
Name:   pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org
Address: 139.178.72.201
Name:   pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org
Address: 2001:41c8:112:8300::50:1
Name:   pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org
Address: 2604:1380:2000:9501::50:2

im@gw:~ % nslookup pkg.freebsd.org 192.168.253.1
Server:         192.168.253.1
Address:        192.168.253.1#53

** server can't find pkg.freebsd.org: SERVFAIL

im@gw:~ % nslookup pkg.freebsd.org 192.168.253.2
Server:         192.168.253.2
Address:        192.168.253.2#53

** server can't find pkg.freebsd.org: SERVFAIL

im@gw:~ % nslookup pkg.freebsd.org 8.8.8.8
Server:         8.8.8.8
Address:        8.8.8.8#53

Non-authoritative answer:
pkg.freebsd.org canonical name = pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org.
Name:   pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org
Address: 139.178.72.201
Name:   pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org
Address: 2001:41c8:112:8300::50:1
Name:   pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org
Address: 2604:1380:2000:9501::50:2

im@gw:~ % nslookup freebsd.org 192.168.253.2
Server:         192.168.253.2
Address:        192.168.253.2#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:   freebsd.org
Address: 96.47.72.84
Name:   freebsd.org
Address: 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:15

im@gw:~ % nslookup freebsd.org 192.168.253.1
Server:         192.168.253.1
Address:        192.168.253.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:   freebsd.org
Address: 96.47.72.84
Name:   freebsd.org
Address: 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:15
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 18, 2022)

Does "dig www.google.com" work ?


----------



## gpw928 (Oct 19, 2022)

im said:


> So pkg.freebsd.org can't be resolved via router's DNS.


This indicates that your router's name server is mis-configured.  See post #2.


----------



## im (Oct 19, 2022)

gpw928 said:


> This indicates that your router's name server is mis-configured.  See post #2.


Please look at the output commands in my previous post.
It is possible to resolve another host like freebsd.org via router's dns. But not the pkg.freebsd.org.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2022)

im said:


> Please look at the output commands in my previous post.
> It is possible to resolve another host like freebsd.org via router's dns. But not the pkg.freebsd.org.


Then it's still an issue with resolving on your router(s). Not an issue on the FreeBSD side of things.

Speaking of those routers, have you ever updated the firmware on those things? There have been a number of vulnerabilities found in these devices. It's not uncommon for those devices to get hacked and their DNS subverted in order to lead you to sites that include malware to infect the rest of your systems.


----------



## gpw928 (Oct 19, 2022)

im said:


> It is possible to resolve another host like freebsd.org via router's dns. But not the pkg.freebsd.org.


Is this behaviour consistent over time?  Does it persist if you reboot the router?


----------



## im (Oct 19, 2022)

One router has a latest firmware. It was unboxed recently, updated fw, it has no remote access and good non-default password.
I belive that is may be not a FreeBSD related issue, but the issue is exists.
I saw the same issue in few different locations, but I did not found source of it because of lack of free time.
I will have some time for additional research after few days.
I as a FreeBSD user, just want to confirm some resolving issue.

The issue is persistent for me, and don't changed after rebooting everything.


----------



## gpw928 (Oct 19, 2022)

Your routers will have an upstream DNS server configured.
Please test that DNS server directly to see if it gives the same results as your routers.
Try re-configuring the routers to use the Cloudfare or Google DNS servers, and repeat the tests.


----------

